# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Mortal or God?

## cymro

When having a lucid dream, are you (usually):

a) A mortal - Can do cool stuff like flying etc. but cannot summon stuff

b)Semi god - Can fly and summon small things like animals and people.

c)Ultra God - Can do ANYTHING your heart desires...Like summoning battalions of tanks+nukes, thinking up cities to destroy etc   ::evil::  .

I am normally an ultra god, but occasionally, i slip back into being a semi god for some reason, usually after eating chips.

What about the rest of you?

EDIT: Chips=Fries for all of you who thought they were chips (crisps) in a packet. Like doritos.

----------


## Hate

I think I usually belong to your category of "Semi gods". I haven't tried of anything bigger than summoning people though, so I'm not absolutely sure. In lower quality LDs I usually have less control, in better quality ones I have more.

----------


## Jammy

Hehe funny topic. 

I think im for the time is a mere mortal. Well i do have to powers to summon things but for the time i focus on just trying to stabelize the dream, something that is more than a challange for me right now. 

But if a DC give me attitude im Ultra Godding his ass!!

----------


## Seeker

Maybe Semi God++, somwhere between the semi and ultra.  I can do a lot of things, but the really big stuff still evades me.

----------


## nesgirl119

I wouldn't call myself a God, but when I LD, I can summon....whatever I want. I can even get the land to change whenever I want! I can summon Machine Guns to anyone that dares try to kill Seeker, Splash, or Icedawg. I can also summon buildings & universes at my command, but I normally don't do much, other than fly & play Nintendo! The things that I have tried to summon is my dreaming friend(called DSing)....that works once in a blue moon! I would say I am more of a Dream Sage, since I do it everynight.
PS: I would never destroy a city!

----------


## themindsi

I'm working on developing my dreaming abilities, but for now I would say I am just below a semi-god...lol.  Sometimes I can "make" myself do things, but I have never really conjured anything from thin air.  I'm still in my begining stages of lucid dreaming, but I have very, very, high hopes!

----------


## :D

Ive never been able to fly or summon stuff. When I LD...I usually do something else...not those kind of stuff. But now I want to LD and try it so badly. I want to try out the increase clairty command and to fly and summon.So...Im a noob mortal. Lol.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## quillchorus

I would have to say Ultra God, haha  :tongue2:   I'm always trying to do the impossible in my dreams, like reading for example...But, I've only been able to read a paragraph at a single time, and this task took a HELLUVA lot of concentration...but was accomplished.

I can pretty much do anything I set my mind to within a week, tops and summoning, flying, etc is a breeze.  The only thing I've ever had issues with is getting stuck in a dream where a mood is present that I can't get rid of without a bit of effort.

----------


## voidofform

always mortal.

sometime i have wings though.

still can't fly though.

----------


## Placebo

I vary between semigod++ and semigod- 

Sometimes I struggle to just fly, and summoning a weapon of eg. electrical power gives me the ability to produce a mild shock that just pisses off my enemies  :tongue2: 

Other times I can fly incredibly fast, summon objects easily, etc

And then theres the times when the scene I become lucid in is so amazing that I just stand there in awe... and lose concentration after a bit.

----------


## Clairity

For the most part I'd have to go with "Semi God" (can fly, make people appear, etc.).. though it really depends on the dream's level of lucidity.

----------


## spirits_awakened

when I LD i would say I range from a mortal to semi-god.  I can summon people and objectics like motor cycles but nothing big. I can also fly but i have to concentrate alot for it to happen. 8)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'd say I'm anywhere from a mortal to a semi-god. When it comes to flying/jumping/fighting, I'm pretty good while I'm completely lucid. 
The biggest thing I've ever done is made the sun rise and set by willing it. But that's pretty cool in itself.  8)

----------


## Ameslari

I would say ultra-god...knowing that in a well-controlled LD you can do whatever you want, summon all kind of stuff you know...like doritos because, man, if you can't summon doritos you'll be a yousuckatsummoning-god hahaha  ::wink:: .  

Anyway...the reason I replied to this one, was because of Oneironaut's sig, MAN I LOVE YOUR SIG, as I saw it I fell to the ground laughing!!! hahahaha  ::lol::  
 I guess being Neo in a lucid is what everyone seek...neo-god like(you should add that category btw)...hahahaha damn sig...  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Thanks, man.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Ameslari

I was able to achieve the Neo-God like rank this night hahaha   ::D: , it wasn't lucid though...anyway it was amazing so I feel the necessity of telling my experience.

I was in a room watching how a man was having sex with madonna (she was hot btw), but I couldn't stay so long, because suddenly madonna exploded, I fell to the ground and the other man was killed. After that I was a bit shocked but I could see that the explosion took the attention of lots of agents that were inside the building, after that my clothing shifted to that from neo, I evaded many bullets ( yes, in slow motion and all!   ::lol:: ), then I was able to reach a tommy gun and I killed them all...it was amazing, but I guess they weren't some cool agents, after all they couldn't evade the bullets and they died instantly after I shot them...but wtf I was neo!!! haha   ::D: .

I hope that in a future lucid or dream I'll be able to be neo again...try it, it's so cool!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol That's cool shit, man.
I have a lot of matrix-esque dreams, primarily because I base my dream experience often on the world of the matrix.
Here is an experiment for you that usually brings me some of my most vivid dreams:

If you have any of the matrix movies on your computer, or some sort of video player that you can loop over and over, play it while you're going to sleep. It doesn't matter if you have the video on, or turn off your monitor and just listen to the sound. (I usually play Matrix and Reloaded back to back and let them loop through the night when I want to have an adventurous dream like this.) When you're about to go to sleep, whichever movie you want to listen to first at the begining of one of the action sequences. As you're falling asleep, recreate the entire scene in your mind, putting yourself into it.
This is where having good visualization comes into play. You should do your best to map out everything that you're hearing, putting yourself into the situation, and doing your own thing, not just necessarily whatever Neo (or whoever is fighting in the movie) is doing, but make whatever you're doing coorespond to the sounds you're hearing. (It's hard to explain, but I hope I'm doing a good job of it.) As you're falling more and more asleep, keep your mind trained on listening to the sounds of the movies playing, and visualizing what you'd be seeing if these sounds were going on around you.
I had one HELL of a vivid matrix-like dream last night....one that would have dominated my dream journal, had I not went to sleep high, and forgotten the dream damn near upon waking. Lol. I remember having it though, and I remember it was Badass to the 15th power. I just can't remember what all happened.  :Sad: 

Anyway. If you've got a good imagination, TRY THIS, as I also invite Anyone who wants to try it to give it a shot. Maybe I should start a thread on this ...Audio-Visualization Induced Lucid Dream method. AVILD? (Name subject to change? Lol) And see what kind of results people come up with?

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Hey thats not a bad idea never thought of that  ::mrgreen::  I will have to give that a go sometime.

I would consider myself to be a Semi-God or the Uber-God or Ultra-God whatever it was  ::D:

----------


## Scruffy

So far, I've just been a mortal.  A bit of flying, some super-fast running, but thats about it.  No summoning stuff yet.  I haven't had much of a chance to practice, though, or even try, so I might be able to do more.  Running faster than cars on the freeway is pretty damn fun, though.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

I dunno why all this kiddie stuff has been appearing in my dreams maybe its that kid cycle thing i read about oh well anyways sheck this. I had a dream this morning and i was fighting my uncle so i summoned a dragon right? Well turns out it didnt listen very well i saw a smoke stream kind of like a jet coming to me but what was it? The Pink Power Ranger teradactyl followed by all the other zords then they formed a megazord and he hopped in then a newer version of the zord appeared next to me so i thought eh not quite right but oh well then woke up kind of weird not my best work but it will do.

----------


## Kaimelar

Dude, that matrix audio-visualization is awesome! The minute my cd roms are working again I might try it... I would have to sleep on the couch in the computer room, but it's still worth a try   ::-P:

----------


## Ameslari

I'm going to check if AVILD works tonight with Matrix Revolutions, but I haven't seen the movie that much, so that I can remember which move, dialog or battle would come next, but anyway I'll give it a try.

I'll post my results tomorrow.

----------


## Zero520

I wouldn't even call myself a mortal yet  ::-P:  . I can't control my dreams quite yet but I'll keep working on it. I'm trying to start out simple and just stay lucid for now

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by Brandon Heat_
> *The Pink Power Ranger teradactyl followed by all the other zords then they formed a megazord and he hopped in then a newer version of the zord appeared next to me*



That's awesome!  I'd love to have a dream about the Power Rangers!  :tongue2:

----------


## Zoggy

You guys can summon things in your dreams?
I feel like such a n00b  :Sad: 

All I can do is run around from place to place. Wee fun go me.   ::?:

----------


## Zero520

Well I may have achieved the status of mortal  ::-P:  , I have had a few lucid dreams since posting in this topic last...and have discovered it is very easy for me to manipulate fire and ice.

----------

